# Someone Post pics of the New Classic



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Can someone please post some pictures of the new classic and any other information.
Thanks,
W


----------



## ICantFish (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are a few pics from the rally. Curtis spent the morning giving folks rides.

The whole album is at

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a81/icantfish/Gheenoe/Rally_2006/NewClassic/





































- Brian


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

IM SO GLAD PUGAR MADE THE CLASSIC A LIL BIGGER. NOW I CAN PUT MORE CRAP ON MY NEXT ONE ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I bet you did not notice that one of these pics is on the index page of the microskiff.com site......

You might notice that most of will only show you pictures of the outside of the new Gheenoe Classic. That is because all of the inside options remain the same as previous years.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

> IM SO GLAD PUGAR MADE THE CLASSIC A LIL BIGGER. NOW I CAN PUT MORE CRAP ON MY NEXT ONE ;D


LMAO


----------

